# just another blue lobster post!



## dannyboy (Apr 7, 2012)

Im having a male blue lobster delivered tomorrow after looking round trying to find one for months!

ive also ordered a few moss ball and 12 new plants, i already have about 25 plants in & ocean rock & 7 variuos size white stones!

could anyone tell me a decent website that does algae wafers, dechlorinator etc.

its about 30 galtank, i cant wait!

does anyone have any fish in with the lobster, if so what type?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry to say but from what I've read your cray will most likely eat and/or uproot your plants, as far as what website you could use any of them for algea wafers or declores.. (ie thatfishplace.com, dr. Fosters & smith, petmountian.com...) and if you weere to put any fish id suggest danios because they're small, cheap and usually fast enough to stay away from him but crays eat fish in the wild so you'd be taking a chance with anything


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 7, 2012)

ok so just to keep everyone updated, as soon as he was introduced to the tank he had a wander round, nibbled a few plants, not causing any bad damage.

I added 6 neon tetra's same day i got him, 1 has disapeered, i dont know if he actually killed it but he must of eaten the evidence.

he loves algae wafers, tried him with a bit of ice berg lettuce lastnight which he nibbles at for about 5 mins then left. he is eating brown algae of some of the stones at bottom of the tank.

he is mostly hiding throughout the day when the daylight tube style bulbs are on. However on a night with the marina spot lights on (3) he is coming out for a feed.

he also is also waving one of his longer antenna back and forth, i think this is an attempt to catch the terta but they are uninterested.

i am going to look into adding some more small fish into the tank.


----------

